# Sweet Clover



## jwisnewski (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy sweet clover seeds? I live south of Chicago. I'll buy it by mail if need be.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

http://www.nixahardware.com/bee_keepers_clover_seed_mix.html

A 50 lb. bag of the mixed seed will cost roughly $200 shipped. I didn't inquire about just yellow or white clover seed.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Go to your local Southern States or other feed store-they will have it.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

I forgot - also go to http://outsidepride.com they have good selections and good prices.


----------



## bid (Jun 1, 2013)

Farm Service, aka FS.


----------

